# Elemento “di spicco” e “nicchia"



## FreddyRm

Sempre per la stessa traduzione del topic pregedente…



> non solo dagli ambienti della musica sperimentale, che riconoscevano l’artista come loro esponente di spicco, uno dei pochi in grado di uscire dalla “nicchia”



Questa volta ancora non ho tradotto la frase, scusate 

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao_,
di spicco_: suggerisco _remarquable_
_nicchia_: intendi un "ambiente riservato a pochi "addetti ai lavori""?


----------



## FreddyRm

Esatto! qualcosa di elitario, riferito ad un genere musicale di ricerca, non generalista.


----------



## Anaiss

Mmm, per ora non mi viene in mente nulla purtroppo..
Si potrebbe parlare di musica d'avanguardia (che generalmente è conosciuta da pochi).
Sulla resa è meglio aspettare quelques natifs.


----------



## FreddyRm

Si, grazie, è la resa che mi preoccupa particolarmente…. aspettiamo qualche madrelingua..


----------



## Corsicum

Proposition…à valider :
_Non seulement la sphère(le milieu) de la musique expérimentale, qui a reconnu l’influence remarquable de l’artiste, un des rares capable de sortir de la « niche » …_
_( _A voir avec le contexte_ : un des rares capable de sortir de la spécialité / des sentiers battus … ?)_


----------



## matoupaschat

Pour "nicchia", je dirais "le créneau" :

(http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/créneau)
*B.−* _Au fig._ 
*1.* [Dans l'espace] *a)* .......

*b)* [Abstrait] Segment de marché où la concurrence est réduite, les possibilités non encore exploitées. _L'étroitesse du_ « _créneau commercial_ » _dans lequel se place Concorde._ _Une petite société, à condition de bien choisir ses créneaux, peut rivaliser avec les géants mondiaux (__cf._ Gilb. 1971). ​


----------



## Anaiss

Direi che si adatta bene, se è corrente in francese.

Poi. in particolare questo significato coincide, secondo me:

*b)* Temps de parole. _L'Assemblée Nationale va avoir son créneau à la  télévision._ _L'O.R.T.F. a  ouvert de nouveaux créneaux sur la première chaîne_ (Gilb. 1971)."


----------



## matoupaschat

È corrente . Unico problema : fuori dall'ambito degli affari, commercio, ecc..., prende facilmente una sfumatura leggermente spregiativa . L'altra possibilità, più neutra, sarebbe "un des rares qui soit en mesure de sortir de _sa spécialité_"


----------



## Anaiss

Anche in italiano è così, credo..L'essere di nicchia spesso è volutamente _snob_.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, d’accord avec vous, une variante aussi :
_« Sortir du créneau conventionnel »_


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Oui, d’accord avec vous, une variante aussi :
> _« Sortir du créneau conventionnel »_


C'est une bonne idée ! 
Un amical bonjour à toi, Corsicum .


----------



## FreddyRm

> Non seulement la sphère de la musique expérimentale, qui a reconnu l’influence remarquable de l’artiste, un des rares qui soit en mesure de sortir de sa spécialité



Graizie per i consgili…  credo la tradurrò così!


----------

